# Ensetrillar - snuggling



## ivanovic77

El verb *ensetrillar* o *ensetrillar-se*, us sona? En cas afirmatiu, penseu que és un verb prou conegut com per fer-lo servir en la traducció d'un joc _online_?


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

He cercat una mica pel internet i no sembla que sigui una paraula massa coneguda. A més jo diria que es tracta de alguna cosa una mica fort per un joc ¿no?. Ací us deixo un enllaçe (pag. 21) amb una cançó, (Cançó de l´Entresillada fins al fons), que sembla "educativa".

Si algú coneix la traducció al castellà, em podría dir, si us plau? (sabeu que m´agradan aquestes tips de coses )

Salut.

Ant


----------



## xupxup

Doncs no l'havia sentida mai. Al primer cop de llegir-la he pensat que tindria a veure amb setrill, com ara, posar líquid en un setrill, i tal. Però veient el comentari d'Antpax la cosa canvia bastant. Per mi no és un verb gens conegut, però si el context hi ajuda, l'entendria perfectament. Com ara aquest comentari que he trobat pel Racó català.



> A vegaes m'agafa les espatlles amb les seues fines mais i me mira de  molt a prop amb els ulls negres com el petroli, però desprès no sé si  dir-la res, perquè està casade, amb 2 crios, però l'ensetrillaria cada  dos per tres.


----------



## chics

_Ensetrillar_ ve de _setrill_ (Antpax, una aceitera), i pel prefix i sufix sembla que es ficar el setrill en algun lloc. Però clar, jo com en Xupxup he pensat que, si de cas, seria ficar alguna cosa (oli, no?) _al _setrill, o tirar oli a algun lloc, és a dir, amanir... 
Obviament, als vostres exemples s'enten perfectament.


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> _Ensetrillar_ ve de _setrill_ (Antpax, una aceitera), i pel prefix i sufix sembla que es ficar el setrill en algun lloc. Però clar, jo com en Xupxup he pensat que, si de cas, seria ficar alguna cosa (oli, no?) _al _setrill, o tirar oli a algun lloc, és a dir, amanir...
> Obviament, als vostres exemples s'enten perfectament.


 
Hola Chics:

Gràcies, doncs la connotació sexual ve de "ficar" (meter) en general o l´oli en aquest cas és important?

Si és el primer, pareix clar, però si és pel segon no ho veig del tot clar.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## xupxup

Suposo que la connotació sexual no ve de ficar alguna cosa dins el setrill, sinó de ficar el setrill dins alguna cosa. Vull dir que el setrill = penis. Suposo que per la forma que té el morro del setrill.


----------



## tamen

No he sentit mai aquest verb, però recordo que, deu fer cosa de trenta anys, un home ja grandot que crec que era de Palamós, Sant Feliu de Guíxols o de per allà, a propòsit de "*setrill*" em va dir que també se'n diu "*sitrell*", forma que jo desconeixia. Per il·lustrar-ho, em va dir aquest refrany: "Si vols arribar a vell, guarda l'oli en el sitrell". 

Naturalment aquest refrany només era destinat als homes, em va explicar. Vaig entendre que era una cosa moralitzant, per fugir d'excessos sexuals.

De manera que si el "setrill" o "sitrell" és allò que ja entenem, el verb "ensetrillar" no va pas fora de camí.


----------



## tamen

ivanovic77 said:


> El verb *ensetrillar* o *ensetrillar-se*, us sona? En cas afirmatiu, penseu que és un verb prou conegut com per fer-lo servir en la traducció d'un joc _online_?



En la traducció d'un joc, jo no el faria servir. Però una cosa més coneguda i igualment sucosa, si vols, és "*enforquillar*".

Ara, tu diràs si t'hi encaixa.


----------



## ampurdan

tamen said:


> a propòsit de "*setrill*" em va dir que també se'n diu "*sitrell*", forma que jo desconeixia.


 
Doncs, jo tota la vida ho he dit així (encara que hagués jurat que anava amb "c").

Si es posa com a traducció d'un joc on-line, possiblement l'expressió fara fortuna.


----------



## ivanovic77

Moltes gràcies per les respostes. Efectivament, té a veure amb sexe. Hem de traduir uns missatges del joc que fan referència a una interacció sexual entre personatges. 

Per exemple, tenim el missatge "5-minute quickie", que hem traduït: "fer un clauet de 5 minuts". 

I després n'hi ha un altre que diu:

 "[Character] and I had a great time *snuggling*."

Aquí és on un dels traductors ha proposat el verb ensetrillar o ensetrillar-se, que jo no havia sentit mai, i he volgut preguntar-ho aquí per si jo era l'únic a qui no li sonava.

Aprofito i us ho pregunto: se us acut alguna expressió catalana que tingui connotacions sexuals i que sigui una bona traducció de 'snuggling'?


----------



## tamen

Bon dia.

Tot i que jo potser no creia encertat d'usar "ensetrillar" en un joc, potser el que diu l'amic Ampurdán té sentit, i la paraula faria fortuna.

Sobre vocabulari sexual, crec que hi ha algun diccionari o vocabulari, però no el tinc.

Al costat del "clauet" també he sentit "carquinyoli".

I per "snuggling", ara mateix no tinc idees brillants, però penso en "jeure" (amb algú), "ajeure's" (també amb algú), "anar al catre"... i ja no parlo d'aquell "colgar-se" que va sortir fa temps.


----------

